# patterns



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi just wondering if anyone has any free patterns for dog clothes
preferably a hoodie or something kinda warm because it is getting cold here already
I dont have a sewing machine so something simple would be great 
I have no time putting some time sewing by hand or even knitting 
I checked everywhere for patterns but cheapest is like €20 on ebay 
Or dog snuggly things or fold over cave kind of beds 
thanks guys 
anything would be great..shes tiny and nothing in town will fit her they are all too big .but shes to big for the sock jumpers she had some but has grown out 
Shes growing into this one but its really only for walks its too bulky
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Clio and I would greatly appreciate it xxxxxxx

this is the one she has but is really only for walks


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

I love that hoody/gillet, i want a blue one! 
I have a pattern if you would like me to scan and email it to you.....I got it from ebay but happy to send it you. I brought it but i am trying to learn to knit (havent done it since i was 8)  
I am even trying to crochet (without luck at the min)


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Ill have a look see if it comes in blue..if it does ill let you know.
yeah im doing the same 
trying everything I can
yeah if you could that would be amazing thanks 
If I manage to complete it and it looks good ill post some pics and send ya one if i can figure it out lol 
thanks a mill
my email is [email protected]
 thanks hun xxxx


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

If you would like to knit some check out http://www.ravelry.com/ they have some good free dog hoodie patterns. Theres a few I want to do but I'm currently busy knitting dolls.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Free Sewing Patterns Dog Clothes

I have yet to find time to make these, but if you do, make sure you post pics. I'd love to see your creations.

http://www.mysavannahcottage.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/raspberry-fool.pdf

http://www.sewingsupport.com/sewing-how-to/free-patterns-and-projects/pets/dogs/clothes.html


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥;982082 said:


> Ill have a look see if it comes in blue..if it does ill let you know.
> yeah im doing the same
> trying everything I can
> yeah if you could that would be amazing thanks
> ...


Ah if you wouldnt mind that would be great, i love it 

Ok, leave it with me, will send to you tomorrrow


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Chico Time said:


> Ah if you wouldnt mind that would be great, i love it
> 
> Ok, leave it with me, will send to you tomorrrow


Brill hun thanks v.much 
I had a look in the shop I bought it in and I even asked and it only comes in pink 
but I had a look around and I found this which I think is act nicer then my one 
but its cute Dog Parka Coat Blue - Not For Pussys Dog Store
hope ya like it..xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks Ginger and Lisa too for the great links to some good stuff
when i get some done ill post some pics 
 thanksxxx


----------



## Chico Time (Sep 17, 2012)

♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥;982496 said:


> Brill hun thanks v.much
> I had a look in the shop I bought it in and I even asked and it only comes in pink
> but I had a look around and I found this which I think is act nicer then my one
> but its cute Dog Parka Coat Blue - Not For Pussys Dog Store
> hope ya like it..xxxxxxxx


I love that!!!!! Thank you so much for looking, i will save that shop as well... I am going to have to buy that hehe...I may buy it a little bigger so that it will fit for longer  
My mum has popped round to my house to take that pattern to photocopy it to give it to a friend.....Will send ASAP...
xxx


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Chico Time said:


> I love that!!!!! Thank you so much for looking, i will save that shop as well... I am going to have to buy that hehe...I may buy it a little bigger so that it will fit for longer
> My mum has popped round to my house to take that pattern to photocopy it to give it to a friend.....Will send ASAP...
> xxx


No Probs hun
You will have to post some pics of it on when you get it 
yeah bigger size is a good idea that was my mistake 

Yeah thats ok hun no probs thanks xxxxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

if you want any ready made clothes for her , i have some cute ones  . do you know how many pounds she weighs. my size XS ruff ruff couture are just 13 dollars each and very cute!


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

omg you are brill lol
you have got everything 
my lil clio weighs just 3 pounds 
if you have anything that would fit her let me know hun really in need of some lil clothes for her 
Thanks so much Elaine 
Oh and btw I just love your dogs they are sooo cute 
Mt boyfriend has got a lil yorkie called ruby they lovely lil dogs xxxxx


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Have posted knitting pattern for small chi jumper in chihuahua crafts 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lynngraves (Jan 9, 2013)

I have heard of folks cutting the sleeves off of sweatshirts for small dog sweaters. Take a standard fleece sweatshirt, and (using the ribbed cuff of the sleeve for the neck of your dog's sweater) measure up the sleeve towards the shoulder till you reach the length you need, + about a 1/2". Then cut the sleeve off, and hem the cut end. You can make a straight cut for a sweater that is the same length all round, or you can make a "rounded" cut, so that the belly is shorter than the back. Then all that's left is to mark, cut, and hem the armholes, and you've got a simple and easy sleeveless sweater.


----------

